# Posseses Posseses More Sses Than.......



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

???????


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Mississippi


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Mississippi.....Possses

So true.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

In American Morse "HORSES POSSIES" and "MISSOURIS SISSIES ARE SISSIER MISSISSIPPI SISSIES" are all dots.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

We dont have sissies in the UK...... except in Government .
A drawback when learning morse.



What was considered to be examination speed and commercial speed?

I used USCG stations as OBS and AMVER tx....all used side keys (bugs)?

I only used the straight "brasspounders" myself.

Almost always the USCG would immediately come-back with AA 00..... straight into the ships position and subsequent info.

Excellent operators throughout.....when i sailed with a junior r/o.....i always let them
work the USCG stations....great practice for them ....non too picky if the occasional "learners error" was made.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

djringjr said:


> In American Morse "HORSES POSSIES" and "MISSOURIS SISSIES ARE SISSIER MISSISSIPPI SISSIES" are all dots.


Are there not any dashes in American Morse for the letter 'P'?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No, just like their 'M'.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Varley said:


> No, just like their 'M'.


How skilled they must be to receive Morse that uses Silent Dash technology. Respect!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I sent many OBS to NRV on my first ship. They were very good.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Obs.....great practice for the junior.

Bit of a pain for everyone else.


----------



## searover.don (Oct 21, 2021)

The word possesses possesses more S's than the word possessed possesses.


----------



## OzBoz (Dec 9, 2008)

djringjr said:


> Mississippi


Classlessnesses


----------



## Bill Cowe (10 mo ago)

djringjr said:


> In American Morse "HORSES POSSIES" and "MISSOURIS SISSIES ARE SISSIER MISSISSIPPI SISSIES" are all dots.


sorry they are not all dots - MOUR have dashes !


----------



## Bill Cowe (10 mo ago)

sparkie2182 said:


> We dont have sissies in the UK...... except in Government .
> A drawback when learning morse.
> 
> 
> ...


exam speed from memory was 20 wpm for 2nd class and 25 fir 1st class -using a sideswiper electronic key 40 wpm was easy and very clear


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes Ron, rather like the go I had at ArmuellesRadio on a bug key (a visit when we were parked there taking bananas). My clumsy attempts were met with a shrug and "who'se worried about a few extra dots"


----------



## searover.don (Oct 21, 2021)

searover.don said:


> The word possesses possesses more S's than the word possessed possesses.


This was a test for microphone sibilance not for my spelling


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I bought and quickly got used to a bug when I joined a fruit reefer call sign ZSHI

David
+


----------

